# Laptop doesn't sleep or hibernate



## DiaSharaf (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Dell Inspiron 17R 5737, running Windows 8.1.

my laptop does not go to sleep or hibernate. each time I close the lid, or press the power button it seems that it forcefully shut down or go to sleep/hibernate and then shuts down immediately "the shut down screen does not appear". When i start the laptop opening the lid/ pressing the button, it starts as if it were properly shut down.

I am aware of the options that I can adjust for sleep/ hibernate/ or shut down, when the lid is closed/ the power button pressed. the problem also exists when giving a "Sleep/ hibernate" order from the start menu.
I have tried several suggested solutions on the web. I have updated the Bios " whatever that does", and several other drivers. I have tried running a "PowerCfg -energy" test on the command prompt, " several people mentioned that by using this test the found a driver that is requesting the computer to not sleep, but i found no such errors. i ran a few tests on Dell.com to check for any problems but everything seems OK. 

also, when the laptop is sitting idle for a while and it goes automatically for sleep, it does not wake up by moving mouse/ clicking on the power button, I have to shut it down by holding the power button, then press it again to turn it on.

please help, and thanks in advance


----------



## DiaSharaf (Aug 9, 2014)

Edit:
as I remember the problem first appeared after updating the windows from 8.0 to 8.1


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

First I would check in the bios to see if there are settings in Power Management governing wake-up from sleep and hibernate etc. Dell pc's usually move into bios or setup by tapping F2 continuously after pressing power button until you see the option to enter setup. These new UEFI bios have changed a lot of that so there may be another way on your laptop.

If you look in Power Options in Control Panel, what settings are called for for standby or sleep in moniotr and hard drive. Usually I set those for 30 minutes monitor and 1 hour hard drive for wired and then 15 mi9nutes on battery for monitor with 25 minutes for hard drive or standby.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

If it's a Dell laptop with 8.1 on it, *it should still be within 1 yr. Factory Warranty.* did you buy in a computer store or online? If you bought in a computer store you can contact them and ask for help unless it's Walmart or Costco. Then you can return it to Dell and have them fix it for Free! :grin:

Rich has some good ideas on default settings; you can also reset ALL your BIOS settings to Default, but with the UEFI settings, that can keep your laptop from booting into Windows. :ermm: 

Worst case, if you can't figure out and you bought it online from Dell Direct or Amazon or something; you'll need to return the laptop to Dell _*check your Purchase Receipt for exact date; if it's beyond 1 yr., Dell will NOT repair it, or they will but they will have to charge you!*._

The main caveat with returning the laptop to the Manufacturer is this--if they change out any parts--especially your hard drive, it will come back erased clean and any or all of your personal information will be gone. They don't tell you this on the phone unfortunately! :facepalm: That means if you want it done; they will only do if you *ASK THEM TO DO SO*, and then charge you *$100*. That means if you haven't backed up all your irreplaceable Personal Information (documents, Music, Movies, photos, and E-mails) to an external hard drive, flash drive, cd/dvd discs, or online Cloud storage account such as Dropbox or Microsoft OneDrive, then you should absolutely do this backup prior to shipping your laptop back to Dell and choose at least 2 of these methods just in case you do one incorrectly.

:wave:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

It seems that a graphics driver may be causing the issue. Have you read this thread?

Dell Inspiron 15r 5537 sleep-wake problem/Change - Windows 8 - Software & Operating Systems - Dell Community


----------



## DiaSharaf (Aug 9, 2014)

I went to setup by tapping F2 but i did't exactly figure out what to do there, not sure there are settings to change there... please give me more info on what to do.
I looked in the power options and the advanced options, everything is set right! this is not the problem...

I know I may still be covered in warranty, but where I live is not.. I bought the laptop from Canada, but I live in Palestine... and Dell doesn't even have Chat support for me  however, there is a "verified" Dell office, but they will charge for it "because its not bought through them !!" and from experience I wont trust these guys on fixing anything!

The solution suggested in this thread would make the AMD card not functional!! this is not a solution for me as I prefer to not have the Sleep/Hibernate function than loosing the graphic card!!


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. so you are telling me that it is not possible to ship your Dell laptop from Palestine to Texas here in the United States???? I wasn't aware of that. you do have a problem then. can you drive or fly to a neighboring country where there is no shipping embargo and ship from there? 

BBJ


----------



## DiaSharaf (Aug 9, 2014)

Shipping my laptop to TX and back would means more than two weeks without it, and I cant afford that since I use it for work. and that will also cost me a lot..
as you can see from the thread posted by MPR and through some search on the internet, this problem is common on Dell laptops running windows 8.1 I was hoping for a solution from an expert that I can apply myself.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

I see then. So you answered me indirectly, it's not an embargo issue that you *CANNOT* ship to the U.S. as you inferred, it's an issue of time it takes for the actual transit and repair time combined (and money). :sad:

Here's a couple of more thoughts for you then. 3 of us experts have already given you solutions to try, and unfortunately for you they have not worked. Additionally, I have worked on 2 new Dell Inspiron 15's and at least 2 Inspiron 17's similar to yours with the Windows8.1 for other clients and have *NOT* seen this problem. This of course doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

You also mention that you use this laptop for work. Why can't your work provide you with a company laptop to use while your laptop is being repaired in the U.S.? :wink: If they don't have a loaner for you, a reasonable employer could explore leasing one for 2-4 weeks for you. We have many companies here in the U.S. that do that such as Rent-to-Own. If you don't have those types of companies in your country, you may wish to check with your local computer repair shop. Some of them might be willing to provide you with a loaner laptop or desktop computer you can use, for a fee that your employer can pay. :smile: I believe if the employer you work for knows about your situation, they might be willing to help you. Have you sat down with them and actually explained your dilemma?  If you are using your computer to make them money, I think they should at least listen to what you have to say, right??

In various companies I worked for, including IBM and Wang Labs, we often had to make arrangements for loaner laptops for our various employees; salesman and engineers who had experienced a crash or stolen or lost laptop, and needed an emergency loaner for a short period while they repaired their personal unit (as is your case), or procurred a rental and we reimbursed them via Expense Report!  This was not unusual for large companies in the least. 

The other avenue I would recommend you explore is to call the store in Canada where you originally purchased the laptop, and *ask for a cash refund*--explain your situation, and tell them you need to have another laptop *IMMEDIATELY* due to your work situation; and that they sold you a defective piece of merchandise. :facepalm: And that if they don't provide you a refund, that they are jeopardizing your livelihood. :angry: The worst they can say is no. If they say yes and send you a refund _*if you paid cash that would be tricky*,_ but you probably paid by Credit Card; that refund would be probably 7-10 days (in the U.S. anyway). So you still would be without any laptop--and that goes back to the conversation you need to have about a loaner unit from your employer. :wink:

I'm not saying that there's not an answer to your problem; :ermm: but, you first have to admit you most likely have a defective laptop, and proceed accordingly to the best solution. Being that it's a brand new model (2013), you can also try to sort it out with Dell directly, but that could take many months even if you get them to send you out a brand new replacement. :frown: They usually won't send you out a new one unless they confirm the diagnosis of the unit you have now.  

Since Dell can do this with a Tech over the phone, you can try to do it that way. :wink:They rarely will do what we call an "*advance replacement*" for you unless you bought a premium 3 yr. Extended Warranty Upgrade; quite expensive. :uhoh: But, again, if you don't call them and try, how do you know what their answer will be?? In my opinion that's worth a phone call. If they say, "_yes, it's broken, we can't fix over the phone, you have to return it to us for repair at the Factory_"; then you're no worse off than you are now. :wink:

If you have an active Internet connection and it sounds like you do since you are posting to this forum, Dell can also "*Remote*" into your laptop desktop and attempt the repair from their end for you. :grin: This often produces positive results, and neither you nor my teammates have yet suggested this idea.:huh: The best part is it should be a toll-free call to Dell Tech Support. :smile:

You might just get it fixed for free this way, and the laptop never has to leave your home! :dance:

Let us know how it turns out. :thumb:

Best,
BBJ


----------



## DiaSharaf (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks BBJ for your continuous support!

I am using my laptop for work until my company get one for me. so they dont have an available one right now! I am new here, and the company is fairly new! so I would understand.. and there is no service for renting laptops that i know of.. and I wouldn't expect that here since laptops cost 2 to 3 times what they cost in the US.. 
I think I would leave the option of asking for a refund and return the laptop as a last option ! If I want to buy a new one it will be at a much higher price in here! and the problem only appeared after updating to 8.1 so I am hoping a new update /or a driver update sometime soon would fix this !! in the mean time i will keep looking for a fix.
before i posted the thread I tried to find a way to get support directly from Dell! they recognized the laptop's Service Tag as Canadian, and there was an option to get support "if you traveled outside of Canada", but my country wasn't listed! I will dig more into that and find a way to contact them, you made it sound like a very good idea :smile:. I will keep you updated..

as for your question about the embargo, i preferred not to discuss this issue here, i dont want to turn this thread into politics :hide:. To answer you clearly, the West Bank, where i live, doesn't have a direct embargo, we are under occupation and movement of goods and people is limited. the Gaza Strip on the other hand, have been under direct siege and embargo for more than 9 years. :frown:


----------



## Psyll1 (Aug 6, 2014)

You are not alone with this problem, bought same laptop, a week ago, same problem on Windows 8.1.

i Googled it out a bit, and i think i found the solution, i'll notify you when i test it.


----------



## DiaSharaf (Aug 9, 2014)

great! I hope it works out..


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply back. :smile: That does help clarify some of the challenges you have. You didn't say whether you spoke with your Boss to try and get some help??  It sounds like you might have, but just didn't state it, as the startup syndrome you mentioned, that I might have just ASSUMED you knew the answer was "No", but it couldn't hurt to talk to him; unless you did and his answer was "No" we can't afford another laptop, there is no rental facility and no other loaners are available. Also, I had no idea that laptops cost that much over there!! :sad:

On the Dell support thing; you need to call the *FACTORY HEADQUARTERS of Dell*. They won't care where you bought the laptop or what country you are in. If you have a phone line and the Internet working on your laptop, they should help you!! Period. Start with calling this number: *1-800-624-9897*. (here's the link: Customer Support Phone Numbers | Dell US)
I went to the International Contact page, and your country, Palestine is *NOT* listed here:
International Contact Center | Dell US
I'm not real familiar with what Dell does in this situation; but you should be able to reach their Main US phone number and ask to speak with Customer Service or International Customer Service. If they say that they cannot speak with you since you are calling from a country where they don't provide service, tell them your situation and that you bought the laptop in *CANADA* where Dell *DOES* have support, but you are not there now and need help with your computer! I know you are investigating this on your own, but this may help. I've had to deal with a few similar situations with field service engineers in remote countries. :nonono:

In speaking with the Dell Customer Service (or International Customer Service) person or Tech, if you get the runaround; try asking to speak with a *SUPERVISOR*. This may be a situation they never have dealt with and the Policies involved might require a Manager to look into how they can help you or if they can help you. I WOULD URGE THAT YOU TELL DELL THAT YOU HAVE BOTH A PHONE LINE AND AN INTERNET CONNECTION AVAILABE, SO IS ASSIGNING AN ONLINE CHAT AGENT TO HELP YOU SHOULD BE AN AVAILABE OPTION NO MATTER WHAT COUNTRY YOU ARE LIVING IN OR WHAT COUNTRY YOU BOUGHT THE LAPTOP IN A POSSIBILITY?. The fact that you bought the laptop in Canada, a supported Country, should buy you some leverage. I hope. :wink:

And thanks for filling me in on your "shipping" situation. I can see how that would be very limiting as well as frustrating for you. I sympathize with your situation, which is why I'm spending time to help you with some alternatives_...*I agree the politics has no place here, I simply asked because I'm not familiar with that part of the world and have never been there.* _

Keep us updated; anxious to hear how it turns out with Dell support.

Best, :thumb: opcorn:
BBJ


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

How about restoring the computer back to Windows 8 ?


----------



## Psyll1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Not possible, on windows 8 we can't switch between Graphic cards, between Intel HD and AMD 8870, we are stuck on Intel only...windows 8.1 was soo called hotfix for that problem, but they made another problem with it...


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@Psyll1: I didn't realize that this laptop had dual Graphic card capability. But that may not be a problem for the OP here. Unless he responds differently, he is *NOT* doing online Gaming with this laptop, he is using for work, and we have not yet discussed his specific Application programs he uses for work. However, if he uses Photoshop, CS Elements, Desktop Publishing, or AutoCAD, that could be a problem since he might need to switch between Graphics cards to obtain best performance for one of those programs. If he's not, it's not necessary, as his shutdown problem seems to be more important to him than having Graphics card switchability. :wink: We'll have to wait until he reads this response and posts back in order to determine that.

@Alpena: great suggestion! As long as he backs up all her Personal information prior to the downgrade, that might work especially since he mentioned the problem occurred after the 8.0-->8.1 upgrade. It's quite possible that neither Intel or AMD has their GPU chip driver debugged fully for 8.1, as that's still the newest Windows version. As mentioned above, if he's not doing a Graphics intensive App that requires the GPU switchability that just might resolve his main problem--the shutdown issue. 

BBJ opcorn:


----------



## Psyll1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Prepare to hit SOLVED 

#1 download: Intel Driver
http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER01702467M/1/Video_Driver_C7NDJ_WN_10.18.10.3277_A00.EXE

#2 download: AMD Driver
http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER01712273M/6/Video_AMD_W8.14_X01_A00_Setup-6GGGM_ZPE.exe

#3 now hit buttons "FN + F2" in order to disable Wireless connection
(we are going to need this for later)

#4 start SAFE MODE:
go to "run" type "msconfig" click on card "BOOT" and check box "SAFE MODE"
(PS: after you finish everything, same process just uncheck it)

#5 Uninstall INTEL drivers all of them, reboot laptop (again to safe mode)

#6 go to "run" type "msconfig" click on card "BOOT" and UN-check box "SAFE MODE" 
(this will make windows boot normally on next reboot) DON'T REBOOT YET!

#6 Uninstall AMD drivers, all of them!, reboot laptop 
(now windows will boot to normal mode)

#7 Install Intel driver downloaded in #1 step, reboot.

#8 Install AMD driver downloaded in #2 step, reboot.

#9 now hit buttons "FN + F2" in order to enable Wireless connection.

#10 put your laptop on hibernate! 

PPS: DO NOT! I REPEAT DO NOT! UPDATE YOUR VIDEO DRIVERS TO A NEWER VERSIONS, IT WILL START CAUSING PROBLEMS AGAIN


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's to hoping that it works for the OP! We'll keep our fingers crossed.

BBJ


----------



## Builds (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm having the very same problem.
I did something and now I can hibernate and shut down, but Windows just isn't recgonizing the AMD card.

I tried the solution posted here, with safe mode and everything, and it's the very same, Everest still isn't showing the AMD card, although device manager does show it.

Also, when I try to open Catalyst, it crashes


----------



## Psyll1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, same thing this morning with my Laptop too, guess this was just 5minute solution (untill i rebooted) 

sorry for giving you false hope...

PS: if you want to be able to lunch AMD Catalyst you will have to update drivers to last version.


----------



## DiaSharaf (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey all,
I am sorry for not being around lately to respond to your posts and suggestions...
The good news is the problem is SOLVED:dance:, the bad news is am not sure how ??:banghead:
when I turned on the laptop today a blue-screen error "video_dxgkrnl fatal_error" appeared !! 
what i did is that I went to control panel > power options and I returned everything to default settings AGAIN.. then I went to device manager and I clicked Roll Back Driver on the Intel HD Graphics...
the driver's version I had is newer than what is posted on the Dell website, which is weird because that is were I update my drivers, maybe they withdraw the newer version .. when I rolled back the driver it became version 10.18.10.3316, Still newer than what is posted on dell.com which is 10.18.10.3277 !!
I have not made any changes on the AMD Radeon HD 8870M since the driver I have is the same as posted on dell.com....
I restarted the laptop and tried to put it on sleep hibernate and it worked :grin:
both graphic cards are working well, and I cant see anything else went wrong :smile:
other major changes in the laptop recently: My trial version of MCAFEE Anti-Virus has ended so I uninstalled that and downloaded Avast Antivirus .. but i doubt this has anything to do with it...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Maybe Windows Update installed one of their "helpful" drivers?


----------

